# Kempo in Knoxville, Tn Area?



## MorbidRequiem (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello there, I was wondering if anyone knew of any kenpo that was in the knoxville, TN area?  I will be moving up there shortly for college, and I've been interested in Kenpo for a few years now, I've just never been around any of it that is taught.  Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## thesensei (Jul 30, 2005)

Great place to live!  Are you attending UTK?  GO VOLS!  I attended Crown College of the Bible in Knoxville.  I lived there for about 5 years.  Unfortunately, there is no EPAK there to my knowldege.  The closest I found was Barry Vanover's East-West Karate.  It is a Fred Villari Shaolin Kempo school.  There is a good "kung-fu" school on North Broadway.  I never had the opportunity to train there, but I spoke with the instructor on several occasions.  I forget the name of the studio, I think it is something to do with Flying Dragons.  

Good luck!

Salute,
Jeremiah


----------



## MorbidRequiem (Jul 31, 2005)

Hrmm, well, the only Kung Fu I've found there is run by Sifu Leroy, and its Wah LUm Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu.  I've heard its really good from the reviews and whatnot I've found out about it.  I'm looking into taking that when I move up there, supplement it with some Tai Chi   What do you think about the Kenpo place, the east-west karate?  I'm curious about that now.  I'm not too sure on the differences in the various kenpo systems around.


----------



## RichK (Jul 31, 2005)

I can not remember if they are in the Knoxville area or outside of it. Give the Lamkin brothers a call 502-797-8827


----------



## thesensei (Aug 1, 2005)

MorbidRequiem said:
			
		

> Hrmm, well, the only Kung Fu I've found there is run by Sifu Leroy, and its Wah LUm Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu.  I've heard its really good from the reviews and whatnot I've found out about it.  I'm looking into taking that when I move up there, supplement it with some Tai Chi   What do you think about the Kenpo place, the east-west karate?  I'm curious about that now.  I'm not too sure on the differences in the various kenpo systems around.



I'm not familiar with Sifu Leroy.  East-west karate - I've met the owner once or twice.  He seems to be a very competent martial artist and a good teacher. It is a big studio - which has it's pros and cons!  I have not had much dealings with their students, so I don't really feel qualified to give a good review.  Go visit, and see if it's what you're looking for!  

Salute, 
Jeremiah


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 24, 2005)

MorbidRequiem said:
			
		

> Hello there, I was wondering if anyone knew of any kenpo that was in the knoxville, TN area?  I will be moving up there shortly for college, and I've been interested in Kenpo for a few years now, I've just never been around any of it that is taught.  Any help is appreciated, thanks



I would e-mail Master Lee Wedlake.  I know he has some senior peole that live there.  There is no "Kenpo School" there that I know of but if your lucky they may take on personal students.  I have no clue if they do or do not but if your motivated  students and don't mind traveling come to Atlanta.


----------

